# Mickey Mouse Watches



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone collect mickey mouse watches? I mean ones with mickey mouse on the dial, not fake rolexes! I have a few myself including 70s wind-ups from Bradley and 80s Quartz watches.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

No, but I bought one from Silver Hawk a while back and, of all the watches I show on on my web site, that one get's the most hits









I would very much like to get one of the originals.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ingersoll and Timex only.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/16598450


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

ive got my 1st ever watch which is a mighty mouse watch, i had it when i was 6-33 years ago


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Ingersoll and Timex only.
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/16598450


lol i cant stop singing that song now M I C K E Y M O U S E aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh :lol:

paul


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

No not me, sounds interesting though, off on an interesting tangent to normal

watches, reckon a few on the forum would like to see some pics of what you

have.

cheers

jon


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

ok, well i'll add a few picture galleries as I take them 

Here's a Bradley 17 Jewel watch, made around 1978. It has a Lorsa P72A movement and a Helbros case.

[IMG alt="3729851088_08a5ec2f82.jpg...ickr.com/2443/3729851088_08a5ec2f82.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

1970s Bradley Mickey Mouse Watch. One jewel mechanical swiss movement. Keeps good time considering!

[IMG alt="3849213108_050fb0a670.jpg...ickr.com/3509/3849213108_050fb0a670.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought this one about 12 years ago, made by Fossil, 1 of 5000:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

rednotdead said:


> I bought this one about 12 years ago, made by Fossil, 1 of 5000:


Wow! how did you get No. 1?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> [IMG alt="3729851088_08a5ec2f82.jpg...ickr.com/2443/3729851088_08a5ec2f82.jpg[/IMG]


now is it just me or does it look like Mickey been hit through the back with a javelin? :blink:

nice looking watch though.

M I C K E Y M O O O o o o o ......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a Disney (Jungle Book Bear) nurses one for my daughter who is a vet nurse. The kids love it!


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Wow! how did you get No. 1?


Hehehe - apologies. The watch is 1 of 5000 but numbered 2500 something, not number 1. I've never worn it - the missus did once or twice (she's got the Winnie the Pooh one too) but it hasn't had a battery for years so not sure if it is still a runner.....

Guy


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not a Mickey Mouse Rolex, it's a Lorus!

[IMG alt="3849241366_7fe78b653f.jpg...ickr.com/2676/3849241366_7fe78b653f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Proper Mickey Mouse Rolex's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A Mickey Mouse Rolex ?!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A Mickey Mouse Rolex ?!!!


Don't forget Minnie :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Proper Mickey Mouse Rolex's


There's nothing proper about those!  

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickey Mouse & Minne Rolexs!?!









I need to lie down in a darkened room


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mickey Mouse & Minne Rolexs!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope you just need about a couple of grand :lol: :lol:

260467101826 & 260467101837 on a well know site


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I`ll pass thanks


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think I`ll pass thanks


Thought so

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen those, tempting!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

1989 Seiko Mickey Mouse Watch. Original metal bracelet was replaced with a Seiko branded genuine lizard strap.

[IMG alt="3855243373_36a0282376.jpg...ickr.com/3242/3855243373_36a0282376.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW William the're very impressive, who da thunk? :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

80s Lorus Lumibrite Mickey Mouse Watch. More rare than the non glowing versions!

[IMG alt="3856085520_7b6d431c5f.jpg...ickr.com/2619/3856085520_7b6d431c5f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Fossil Mickey Mouse Watch - don't know much about this one, but the military style dial and unique pose is cute!

[IMG alt="3856132968_42b9f58040.jpg...ickr.com/2568/3856132968_42b9f58040.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

... and finally heres my newest one, 2007 Disney Shareholders Mickey Mouse watch. The box speaks for itself!

[IMG alt="3856166304_ba38393167.jpg...ickr.com/3501/3856166304_ba38393167.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The First!!! Ingersoll made the first Mickey watch and introduced it at the 1933 Worlds Fair. It became the souvenier to get from the fair. It originally had this wire lug embossed case that was from the Ingersoll "Midget" watch of the time and this unique band. The seconds were three small Mickeys. There was also a pocket watch version. Ingersoll had exclusive rights to make Mickey watches until the company name was changed from US Time to Timex.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

don natel said:


> WOW William the're very impressive, who da thunk? :notworthy: :notworthy:


It's an old topic on the forum. We've covered both the Rolex and Omega redials from the East.  If they're going to do that, they should use a new model instead of some old bucket of bits from five decades ago. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Anyone collect mickey mouse watches? I mean ones with mickey mouse on the dial, not fake rolexes! I have a few myself including 70s wind-ups from Bradley and 80s Quartz watches.


Only got the one I'm afraid this 1971 Timex but I do love it and wear it in rotation










Not quite up to Rolex standard perhaps :no: but then it was just a tad cheaper :cheers:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

stonedeaf said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone collect mickey mouse watches? I mean ones with mickey mouse on the dial, not fake rolexes! I have a few myself including 70s wind-ups from Bradley and 80s Quartz watches.
> ...


That Timex looks cute with its hand painted dial 

Here's another late 70s Bradley that I own. It's keeping great time, features a printed laminated metal dial (earlier ones had paper dials), purple hands (rare!), and even rarer is the hair stuck to mickeys nose!

[IMG alt="3876992385_9b77ef2d93.jpg...ickr.com/3545/3876992385_9b77ef2d93.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## deedeewa (Dec 2, 2007)

watchnutz said:


> The First!!! Ingersoll made the first Mickey watch and introduced it at the 1933 Worlds Fair. It became the souvenier to get from the fair. It originally had this wire lug embossed case that was from the Ingersoll "Midget" watch of the time and this unique band. The seconds were three small Mickeys. There was also a pocket watch version. Ingersoll had exclusive rights to make Mickey watches until the company name was changed from US Time to Timex.


It's not correct dial but not so sure. Have a look at this collector http://www.mickeymousewatches.co.uk/Ingersoll_List.html

I've one but crystal is missing.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another electric Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Another electric Mickey Mouse
> 
> <pic>


How long does the battery last in those ones?


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know how long the batteries last but I heard they are PLUTOnium cells...........


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Rescued this Lorus from a local antique / flee market - no idea how old - anyone??

Cheers pjh


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Paul H. said:


> Rescued this Lorus from a local antique / flee market - no idea how old - anyone??
> 
> Cheers pjh


I have one of those, they came out early 1980s I believe. I saw this when I visited disney world, florida in 1997, but unfortunately they were no longer selling them. I did buy a "disney timeworks" from the disney village at the time but the crystal didn't last long... and the quality wasn't even upto Lorus standards.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw regrettably saw this one go on ebay a few weeks ago, but just found it (or a similar one) for sale on a disney collectables web site. I have ordered it and paid by paypal. Hopefully it's mine now!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The seller has given me a refund because he no longer has the item, its probably the same one that went on ebay a couple of weeks ago that I forgot to bid on. oh well.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I met a woman on a plane back in May who had a Rolex with a Mickey Mouse dial. It looked very nice indeed, and she was an ardent Mickey Mouse watch collector so it was definitely the real article.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> I met a woman on a plane back in May who had a Rolex with a Mickey Mouse dial. It looked very nice indeed, and she was an ardent Mickey Mouse watch collector so it was definitely the real article.


It's probably a real Rolex with Mickey Mouse painted on the dial afterwards (like the ones previously mentioned in this thread), I don't think Rolex ever made an official Mickey Mouse watch (unless anyone knows otherwise?)


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

A Mickey Mouse Omega?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> A Mickey Mouse Omega?


That's a must have! If it's real and not fake that is (even if dial painting is aftermarket). That would be amazing watch to wear in "serious" suit occasions


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

discordianist said:


> That's a must have! If it's real and not fake that is (even if dial painting is aftermarket). That would be amazing watch to wear in "serious" suit occasions


I think its a bit of a cheap trick to paint Mickey on the dial to try and increase a watches appeal... I much prefer the ones with Mickeys hands pointing out the time. Id love a modern swiss mechanical watch from a reputable manufacturer, I dont know why the Swatch group never produced any under licence. They could just brand them Disney and put a nice ETA Unitas movement inside...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Never thought i'd find another one of these so quickly! 1978 (my birth year) Bradley Quartz 50th Anniversary Mickey Mouse watch. A manly 35mm wide, Swiss Made, Arabic numerals + Date. I just bought it, I think this might be my favourite!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I think its a bit of a cheap trick to paint Mickey on the dial to try and increase a watches appeal... I much prefer the ones with Mickeys hands pointing out the time. Id love a modern swiss mechanical watch from a reputable manufacturer, I dont know why the Swatch group never produced any under licence. They could just brand them Disney and put a nice ETA Unitas movement inside...


Hamilton would be a good fit with Disney. Swatch isn't trying (yet) to turn Hamilton into the next Rolex like they have with Omega. 

Later,

William


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Never thought i'd find another one of these so quickly! 1978 (my birth year) Bradley Quartz 50th Anniversary Mickey Mouse watch. A manly 35mm wide, Swiss Made, Arabic numerals + Date. I just bought it, I think this might be my favourite!


I like the look of that. A nice size as well, most men would be able to wear that without difficulty


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a bit of a cheap trick to paint Mickey on the dial to try and increase a watches appeal... I much prefer the ones with Mickeys hands pointing out the time. Id love a modern swiss mechanical watch from a reputable manufacturer, I dont know why the Swatch group never produced any under licence. They could just brand them Disney and put a nice ETA Unitas movement inside...
> ...


Yes I think that would work, or maybe they could ressurect the Bradley brand!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I just came across a Gerald Genta Fantasy watch on ebay for US $3,595.00 which supposedly has an RRP of US $11,800.00 . I googled Gerald Genta, they do have some Mickey Mouse designs on there, I think they are all for ladies. I had a look at their forum and it looks like the one on ebay is a fake!

*edit* I think they are all fakes. No mention of being licensed by disney...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Some of those watches are pretty cool! I actually saw a Mickey Mouse Lorus the other day and was going to buy it but the strap was too small for my wrist...my secret shame! lol.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i have three (all modern tat i'm sure!!)










john


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Just picked one up in Disney World. I fugured that's the most authentic place to get one.

Angelis


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Angelis said:


> Just picked one up in Disney World. I fugured that's the most authentic place to get one.
> 
> Angelis


Cool, what do they have there these days?

The postman didn't bring me anything today, so I took some more pics of this one 

[IMG alt="3973475685_874092b469.jpg...ickr.com/3485/3973475685_874092b469.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3974242954_82d92d978a.jpg...ickr.com/2484/3974242954_82d92d978a.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3973475981_9765ae81b5.jpg...ickr.com/3441/3973475981_9765ae81b5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

I just love these. Always wanted to add one to my collection. You guys sure have some great ones!!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

rooster said:


> I just love these. Always wanted to add one to my collection. You guys sure have some great ones!!


I keep thinking i've found the ultimate Mickey Mouse watch and then I find another! I do have a bit of a collection now!










The Bradley quartz 50th Anniversary turned up today. First impressions are that it's not as nice as the Bradley 17 Jewel one I have, it feels very light and the case isn't much bigger. Still quite nice though for what it is. I'll take some more photos when the weather gets better!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Managed to get a decent pic of this one!

[IMG alt="4022384982_1865eb1a35.jpg...ickr.com/2497/4022384982_1865eb1a35.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there a right/wrong way around for Mickey to be facing? Even if its snob factor?

He mainly seems to be Right to Left.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Is there a right/wrong way around for Mickey to be facing? Even if its snob factor?
> 
> He mainly seems to be Right to Left.


snob factor?


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there no such thing then?

I was thinking along the lines of some watches being more sought after because they are

Mechanical or Quartz

Old Mickey Mouse face (long snout) vs new type face

Orientation

Has / hasn't a second hand

Mickey on his own or with someone else.

Its not important Andy, I was just curious that's all.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, what I look for is a high quality watch with a cute picture of Mickey telling the time with his arms, but the they all have their charm! Some appeal to collectors because of their rarity/age, but personally I buy them to wear. I like both mechanical and quartz, i'm not too fussed whether its oldskool or modern Mickey and which way he's facing.

This is still my favourite










This is a close second because its the best quality reproduction of the first mickey mouse watch that i've seen.










I recently got a book from Amazon.com called "The Mickey Mouse Watch", it's not a fully comprehensive guide but it does have some interesting information, particularly about the first Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

Mickey rolex ,

i like this , very funny watches, is it expensive ? same as rolex ? I am afraid of no that style sell on the market. Maybe a few ....

Star


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Got another Vintage Bradley Quartz! It has a stainless steel expanding bracelet.

[IMG alt="4039955342_d210500433.jpg...ickr.com/2585/4039955342_d210500433.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

started a mickey mouse watch group on flicr doesn't seem to be much interest yet but its not showing up in their search so i'm not surprised!


----------

